# Acana vs Innova Prime



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Switching from TOTW for my 3 year old, picked up a bag of Innova Prime, a new grainfree food. Cost is about the same as Acana, but the store did not have Acana in stock. Both appear similar in protein levels and meat content but Innova does not have potatoes. My pup is on Solid Gold Wolfcub and I intend to keep him on that as he has done very well with it. Solid Gold has severed all ties with Diamond as well. thoughts ?


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

New Jersey


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Kyad02 said:


> Switching from TOTW for my 3 year old, picked up a bag of Innova Prime, a new grainfree food. Cost is about the same as Acana, but the store did not have Acana in stock. Both appear similar in protein levels and meat content but Innova does not have potatoes. My pup is on Solid Gold Wolfcub and I intend to keep him on that as he has done very well with it. Solid Gold has severed all ties with Diamond as well. thoughts ?


Innova is owned and manufactured by Proctor & Gamble. 
Acana has their own family owned plant in Canada, and they source their own ingredients, mostly locally and fresh not frozen. Quote: "We produce *ACANA* ourselves, under our own roof, where we control every detail of preparation. Our cage-free poultry, ranch-raised meats, wild-caught fish and sun-ripened fruits and vegetables are *passed fit for human consumption* before arriving *fresh each day* loaded with goodness. In fact, our fresh ingredients arrive at our door within 24 to 48 hours of harvest – so they are never frozen, preservative-free, and authentically fresh." Never Outsourced | Acana 
For me, this is a little more reassuring than mass frozen purchases of ingredients.
Hope this helps!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

If you were to go by ingredient list alone, it would be Innova. BUUUUT like she says they are owned by p & g, which scares me as much as Diamond or Menu products. They most likely source from the cheapest lowest grade suppliers known to mankind. *TRUST* really is everything and I trust the makers of Acana, Champion.


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> If you were to go by ingredient list alone, it would be Innova. BUUUUT like she says they are owned by p & g, which scares me as much as Diamond or Menu products. They most likely source from the cheapest lowest grade suppliers known to mankind. *TRUST* really is everything and I trust the makers of Acana, Champion.


Is that right Tony? What is the recall record of Champion? Also, when Champion was sold did the company ever announce it to customers?


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Innova is owned and manufactured by Proctor & Gamble.
> Acana has their own family owned plant in Canada, and they source their own ingredients, mostly locally and fresh not frozen. Quote: "We produce *ACANA* ourselves, under our own roof, where we control every detail of preparation. Our cage-free poultry, ranch-raised meats, wild-caught fish and sun-ripened fruits and vegetables are *passed fit for human consumption* before arriving *fresh each day* loaded with goodness. In fact, our fresh ingredients arrive at our door within 24 to 48 hours of harvest – so they are never frozen, preservative-free, and authentically fresh." Never Outsourced | Acana
> For me, this is a little more reassuring than mass frozen purchases of ingredients.
> Hope this helps!


Does family owned include being owned by a private equity company that was never announced by the company?


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Innova has a video of thier state of the art facility in Nebraska, Not sure I trust P+G either but they are just the parent company, not the actual company that makes the food.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Strict Pet Food Manufacturing Guidelines for Healthier Pet Products ? Innova Holistic Pet Food


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LongFunRun said:


> Does family owned include being owned by a private equity company that was never announced by the company?


I certainly did not want to cause conflict here, I was simply stating my preference of food and why. 
In an email from myself to Bonnie Gerow of Champion I questioned the company be purchased info that was going around. Here is her response to me: 4/19/12: Tim Bowman is not the CEO of Champion Petfoods, that title is held by Frank Burdzy. Bedford Capital is a valued investment partner, their investment in our company has allowed us to increase our investment in Research and Development, as well as pursue innovative product development and strengthen our fresh ingredient infrastructure. 
Champion will continue to lead the pet food industry, producing Biologically Appropriate diets for dogs and cats.
I hope this is reassuring, let me know if you have any other questions. 
Warm Regards,
*Bonnie Gerow *
Customer Care Leader
Champion Petfoods LP

*Toll Free* 877-939-0006

11403 - 186 Street | Edmonton, AB, Canada | T5S 2W6
championpetfoods.com
Hope this helps!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I switched from TOTW to Acana recently. It has not even been two weeks and Ruger's coat is already improving. His energy level is higher. His stools are better, His skin is better, and he eats better. A matter of fact he is so funny. He would never get excited about TOTW but now when I feed he jumps around and barks at me to hurry up and give him his food. I am sold on Acana. One draw back is I am having a hard time justifying the price to my wife. She would just soon feed Ol'Roy from walmart.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

robk said:


> I switched from TOTW to Acana recently. I am sold on Acana. One draw back is I am having a hard time justifying the price to my wife. *She would just soon feed Ol'Roy from walmart.*


*
* 
 EEEEEKKKK!:shocked: LOL!!!


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

robk said:


> I switched from TOTW to Acana recently. It has not even been two weeks and Ruger's coat is already improving. His energy level is higher. His stools are better, His skin is better, and he eats better. A matter of fact he is so funny. He would never get excited about TOTW but now when I feed he jumps around and barks at me to hurry up and give him his food. I am sold on Acana. One draw back is I am having a hard time justifying the price to my wife. She would just soon feed Ol'Roy from walmart.


 Never understood the concept of picky eaters, my guys devore whatever kibble I put in front of them. My older boy has done well on TOTW and he enjoys the Innova Prime I replaced it with but my wallet dosent lol. Acana looks like awesome food as well.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

robk said:


> I switched from TOTW to Acana recently. It has not even been two weeks and Ruger's coat is already improving. His energy level is higher. His stools are better, His skin is better, and he eats better. A matter of fact he is so funny. He would never get excited about TOTW but now when I feed he jumps around and barks at me to hurry up and give him his food. I am sold on Acana. One draw back is I am having a hard time justifying the price to my wife. She would just soon feed Ol'Roy from walmart.


 
Which blend are you feeding? I've been feeding Orijen and my boy looks great. I don't know if it's the high protein or what but it seems if I give him any more than 3 cups a day the poop gets mushy. He could stand to gain a few pounds. He's WL, 3 years old, in IPO training. Another guy in our club is feeding the Acana Pacifica blend and his dog looks great.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyad02 said:


> Never understood the concept of picky eaters, my guys devore whatever kibble I put in front of them. My older boy has done well on TOTW and he enjoys the Innova Prime I replaced it with but my wallet dosent lol. Acana looks like awesome food as well.


I did not say he was picky. He will eat anything. He just never got as excited about eating as he is on Acana.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Freddy said:


> Which blend are you feeding? I've been feeding Orijen and my boy looks great. I don't know if it's the high protein or what but it seems if I give him any more than 3 cups a day the poop gets mushy. He could stand to gain a few pounds. He's WL, 3 years old, in IPO training. Another guy in our club is feeding the Acana Pacifica blend and his dog looks great.


Feeding Ranchlands now. Plan on also trying him on the Pacifica.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyad02 said:


> Never understood the concept of picky eaters, my guys devore whatever kibble I put in front of them. My older boy has done well on TOTW and he enjoys the Innova Prime I replaced it with but my wallet dosent lol. Acana looks like awesome food as well.


Consider yourself lucky. My dog starved himself down to 76 pounds with no underlying medical issues. He just didn't like his food..I still have to sit there and convince him to eat and I'm lucky if he finishes a meal in one sitting.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Consider yourself lucky. My dog starved himself down to 76 pounds with no underlying medical issues. He just didn't like his food..I still have to sit there and convince him to eat and I'm lucky if he finishes a meal in one sitting.


 Wow.dd u try mixing kibble with some raw chop meat ?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah. I tried everything. He's over it now and he's eating Fromm with no problem, but he went through a crazy fasting stage or something. The only thing he would eat was canned cat food.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, RobK. I think I'm going to try one of the blends to see how he does on it.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

LongFunRun said:


> Is that right Tony? What is the recall record of Champion? Also, when Champion was sold did the company ever announce it to customers?


They did have an issue with cat food, in Australia, due to an issue out of their control. THEY WERE NOT SOLD!!!! THEY HAD AN INVESTMENT company INVEST IN THEIR COMPANY !!!! Do you have any idea "WHY" they had a investment company invest in their company??? A hundred bucks say you don't have a clue....Now run out an do a little more research.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> They did have an issue with cat food, in Australia, due to an issue out of their control. THEY WERE NOT SOLD!!!! THEY HAD AN INVESTMENT company INVEST IN THEIR COMPANY !!!! Do you have any idea "WHY" they had a investment company invest in their company??? A hundred bucks say you don't have a clue....Now run out an do a little more research.


I'll gladly take that bet. Is gambling allowed here?

In the meantime, would you mind enlightening us, tony?


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would go with Acana, just because it has different flavors. P&G stated it would not change the ingredients list (never said anything about quality though), so I would still feed the Nutra lines depending on what it is though.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

one plus for the prime is no potatoes ,no starch,lower glycemic index I like that Acana has some fish in its red meat formula


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

peas and lentils have starch 

And hysteria aside, Champion has recalled due to BSE infected beef, sharp bone fragments in fish kibble, as well as the cat food incident- this doesn't make them a bad manufacturer IMO - it means they are just like every pet food maker out there and not immune from processing errors that compromise the final product- fallible- with a good quality product- but not the "OMG if you're not feeding this food you're not feeding the BEST" that some would have others believe.

I'd feed either one without hesitation - so it would come down to price for me as to which was "better" for my small pack


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> They did have an issue with cat food, in Australia, due to an issue out of their control. THEY WERE NOT SOLD!!!! THEY HAD AN INVESTMENT company INVEST IN THEIR COMPANY !!!! Do you have any idea "WHY" they had a investment company invest in their company??? A hundred bucks say you don't have a clue....Now run out an do a little more research.


Yeah to cash out the family. Tony, you are out of your league here. I know all these guys, Berwind, Catterton, Riverside, Bedford, all of them. The family cashed out and the family has no role in management. Two guys are running that company from the PE firm,

In a year the food will be in Petco, just like all the premium brands now owned by the private equity firms.

Recalls:

fish bones, remember?
salmonella, remember?
mad cow, remember?

As for the cat food, if you read the information Champion knew of the problems at least 2 months before it did anything.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*There is more false information put up here than all the other forums I frequent put together.. When a link is not put up than don't believe it!!! I sure am glad that this forum has a ignore user...
*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*TruthaboutPetFood.com*



Straight Answers from Champion Pet Food


"""Good to see - Champion was dealing with this situation openly."""

_"""In 26 years of operation, Champion has never tested positive for salmonella._"""

It is funny that people make up false crap about a dog food company that's as good as Champion....


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't have much else to add regarding the food choices, other than personally, I won't feed Innova any longer due to P & G.. 

However, LongFunRun - I am interested to find out why you have a somewhat holier than thou attitude toward pet food companies (Champion, in this case)? I have seen on some other threads that you have a very similar tone to some individuals who were previously on this forum and eventually got banned for constantly chastising people's dog food choices..


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *TruthaboutPetFood.com*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Import Refusal Report


----------



## LongFunRun (May 6, 2012)

BritneyP said:


> I don't have much else to add regarding the food choices, other than personally, I won't feed Innova any longer due to P & G..
> 
> However, LongFunRun - I am interested to find out why you have a somewhat holier than thou attitude toward pet food companies (Champion, in this case)? I have seen on some other threads that you have a very similar tone to some individuals who were previously on this forum and eventually got banned for constantly chastising people's dog food choices..


I have a holier than thou attitude? That is funny because I normally recommend people feed low priced, basic foods and avoid wasting money on useless supplements.

This is how these forums go when you expose companies like Champion for being nothing but marketing companies.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I switched from Blue Buffalo to TOTW just before the recall. I was only into my second 30 pound bag when the recall happened. I then switched to Innova Prime Salmon and Herring but wasn't thrilled. I am trying Evo now. I not only need grain free (potatoes are okay) but no duck, lamb, pork, or turkey. Looks like my girl is going to be a fish eater. Funny when she was a pup I had a lot of fishermen that donated fish to me. I had free fish for her several times per week. Now they cut back on what fisherman can keep and I am buying dog food with fish in it and it isn't cheap.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LongFunRun said:


> I have a holier than thou attitude? That is funny because I normally recommend people feed *low priced, basic foods and avoid wasting money on useless supplements.*
> 
> This is how these forums go when you expose companies like Champion for being nothing but marketing companies.


 That is truly unfortunate. Maybe you’ve been blessed with healthy dogs that can eat anything, but others may not have been.
My first GSD would have literally been dead by the time she was 3 years old had it not been for supplements, homeopathic’s, raw and high quality dry food, and chiropractics. I’m new here, but there are people on this forum that can pass on true experience of what they’ve been through with their dogs and the methods they used that worked for a particular situation, such as the food and supplements we are speaking of. Just feeding the “low priced, basic food” that you suggest could make a dog worse because of the ingredients. A lot of things need to be taken into consideration when you have a dog with problems, and food is one of the most important.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

@ Longfunride

I dont know much about dog food. I am not like many of the people here who have a VERY active hand in reading up, and contacting companies about their food. 

If you know of specific problems with foods would you please post that and links to the problem information? 

Like Diamond, we know there have been what?, 4 recalls just this year? So thats helpful. If you have information against the dog food itself PLEASE list that and let this not turn into a huge debate. 

The dog food industry is huge and full of miss information. People here just want to do the best they can by their animals and the fighting doesnt make it any easier to get answers.

This isnt an attack on you by any stretch... I find some of what you say interesting. But some of it comes across as a little harsh and doesnt seem to have much information other than dont feed that etc.

What dog food do you feed and why? Also, have you looked up the ingredient on that food and compared it to others?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Also just so people know, even humans doctors advise not to give to many supplements. I will have to find the link but I have read that if you are taking vitamins everyday you basically just have really expensive pee. Not to mention some of the over the counter vitamins, if taken incorrectly (ie in conjuncture with other vitamins or to much of certain vitamins) can have a negative effect including death. I say this because many people dont know this. 

I know our dogs arent people, and I am not here to take sides. This is just me passing along information.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have to ask how does the FDA determine someting "appears" to have Salmonella if they don't test it or request that a test be done? In the meanwhile all kinds of foods in our own country get distributed that are loaded with salmonella?

I went to the FDA web page to look up Champion and that is all I found was a lot of import refusals. Same reason. No testing done or requested............

For someone sincerly interested in the TRUTH and not trusting of third party websites from people who have done nothing but a paper analysis of feeds based on what may be faulty assumptions, I do NOT appreciate fear-mongering.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

LongFunRun said:


> I have a holier than thou attitude? That is funny because I normally recommend people feed low priced, basic foods and avoid wasting money on useless supplements.
> 
> This is how these forums go when you expose companies like Champion for being nothing but marketing companies.


I agree that you don't have a holier than thou attitude and I appreciate your common sense where kibble is concerned.

I do not agree that Champion is nothing but a marketing company. They make a high quality product line.

I have fed Acana and Orijen and didn't see any difference in my dogs. Well, Orijen tends to give many dogs the trots and mine were no exception. But in terms of condition? No difference. Certainly not worth the $30-$40 more per month it would cost to feed it over my current kibbles. (Fromm and Nutrisource)

But to get back to the OP's question I will say again, both Acana and Innova are good foods so were I choosing between them it would come down to digestibility for my dogs and then price.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I was too late to edit so here:

I will say in one circumstance I did find it worth the price. My GR rescue who had been starved and had multiple sensitivities did well and gained weight and muscle on the Acana Pacifica. I very much appreciated what the food did for a dog like him. But after he was recovered he maintained nicely on Diamond Naturals- beef and lamb varieties, and 4Health- fish and potato (he passed away before the recall) which was a nice break for my wallet


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I have to ask how does the FDA determine someting "appears" to have Salmonella if they don't test it or request that a test be done? In the meanwhile all kinds of foods in our own country get distributed that are loaded with salmonella?
> 
> I went to the FDA web page to look up Champion and that is all I found was a lot of import refusals. Same reason. No testing done or requested............
> 
> For someone sincerly interested in the TRUTH and not trusting of third party websites from people who have done nothing but a paper analysis of feeds based on what may be faulty assumptions, I do NOT appreciate fear-mongering.


I'm not sure how the FDA determines when something "appears" to have Salmonella but I know that some workers in the Carolina plant at Diamond actually got Salmonella and that is how they found it there. They also found many sitings of problems with dirty equipment and not enough places for workers to wash up. Not sure at all about Champion foods as I am not familiar with them.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

GrammaD said:


> I agree that you don't have a holier than thou attitude and I appreciate your common sense where kibble is concerned.
> 
> I do not agree that Champion is nothing but a marketing company. They make a high quality product line.
> 
> I have fed Acana and Orijen and didn't see any difference in my dogs. Well, Orijen tends to give many dogs the trots and mine were no exception. But in terms of condition? No difference. Certainly not worth the $30-$40 more per month it would cost to feed it over my current kibbles. (Fromm and Nutrisource)


If you "think" Champion is nothing more than a marketing company then you need to make a trip to their facility and check it out. You and others have your *opinions*, great it makes the world go around. But before you come here and act like you know something about this company you need to do a ton more research. If you have never been to their facility then you really don't have a clue what you are talking about. Fromm and Nutrisource are good dog foods, but I wouldn't feed anything made by Tuffy's. Do yourself a favor and visit a couple dog manufacturing plants then come here and tell me what you think. Make sure you look at the ingredients that they use. I would bet anything you would have a way different opinion. And if you are paying 40 bucks more for a bag, then you need to do a little shopping around. Yes, I have seen more than one manufacturing plant and one hid a lot of their plant from me and it was obvious something was going on with the ingredients.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> If you "think" Champion is nothing more than a marketing company then you need to make a trip to their facility and check it out. You and others have your *opinions*, great it makes the world go around. But before you come here and act like you know something about this company you need to do a ton more research. If you have never been to their facility then you really don't have a clue what you are talking about. Fromm and Nutrisource are good dog foods, but I wouldn't feed anything made by Tuffy's. Do yourself a favor and visit a couple dog manufacturing plants then come here and tell me what you think. Make sure you look at the ingredients that they use. I would bet anything you would have a way different opinion. And if you are paying 40 bucks more for a bag, then you need to do a little shopping around. Yes, I have seen more than one manufacturing plant and one hid a lot of their plant from me and it was obvious something was going on with the ingredients.


3ToesTony, Did you even READ what GrammaD wrote which was not directed to you but to LongFunRun? I gather not since she said she felt they were good foods not worth the extra $30-$40 a MONTH it would cost her to feed them. She also said they were a quality company and not a marketing company. A month may not be one bag for her. 

She said Orijen did not work for her-I have heard the same complaint from others about loose stools.

I really think you need to step back on this - quit hollering with your big fonts - and accept that people WILL have opinions different than yours. You have way to much tied up in trying to convince the world to feed Orijen. I am not sure why you really think your opinions carry more validity that that of others. And, your opinions are just that.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone needs to take a deep breath, step back, and then READ what I wrote before commenting again.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you argue, they will come.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

GrammaD said:


> I agree that you don't have a holier than thou attitude and I appreciate your common sense where kibble is concerned.
> 
> I do not agree that Champion is nothing but a marketing company. They make a high quality product line.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I did not mean to start a rucus LOL. I'm leaning towards the Innova Prime for the following reasons : Both my 8 month old and three year old can eat the fish variety as it is low in calcium at 1.4 and phosphorus at 1.0. Solid Gold Wolf Cub is dropping the bag size from 33 to 28.5 for the same price I'm sure .. The 3 year old is doing well on a mixture of Innova Prime and what I have left of TOTW (almost gone). Solid Gold Wolf Cub never seems to fill my pup up ,he would eat half a bag at a time if I let him although his poops are excellent. Innova has a frequent buyer club which will save me about 10 % Thanks for your input


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You did not cause a ruckus. Other people who were of no help to you or your questions did.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, I think many of us are rushing to make changes and trying to make the best decisions we can based on what we know about our own dogs, past experiences, as well as those of others. 

I aplogize if I got *so* frustrated with the bickering. I am in the same boat as you - we were feeding TOTW - and I don't think the Fromm, which works so well for Beau is working out with Grim, the old guy. 

For me, it will be Acana GF, just because we seem to do better when we avoid flax and I just don't want to go as high in protein as is in the Orijen..but Grim always seems to do better on GF foods....and Beau will stay on the Fromm....(if it ain't broke!)


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Kyad02 said:


> Thanks, I did not mean to start a rucus LOL. I'm leaning towards the Innova Prime for the following reasons : Both my 8 month old and three year old can eat the fish variety as it is low in calcium at 1.4 and phosphorus at 1.0. Solid Gold Wolf Cub is dropping the bag size from 33 to 28.5 for the same price I'm sure .. The 3 year old is doing well on a mixture of Innova Prime and what I have left of TOTW (almost gone). Solid Gold Wolf Cub never seems to fill my pup up ,he would eat half a bag at a time if I let him although his poops are excellent. Innova has a frequent buyer club which will save me about 10 % Thanks for your input


You didn't start a ruckus 

FWIW, the Natura line has excellent fish based kibbles, imo. One of my dogs did very well on the Evo fish and as I have said before, the California Natural Herring and Sweet potato is great for dogs with sensitive tummies. I have no experience with the Innova Prime fish formula, but in their regular line I love the Red.

Good products and if they are giving you the results you want and not breaking your budget, well, what more can you ask for?


----------

